# Negativity and bashing in this forum



## Milkman

Recently there seems to be some folks who want to use these "members wanted" threads to whine.

 Its really simple folks........... It is kinda like going to Walmart, if you dont like the product being offered leave it on the shelf and keep shopping.  Don't post whines in these threads.

 If you want to have a discussion about deer,rabbits, racoons,armadillos, or _*whatever *_then do it in your own thread in the proper forum.

Look at the top of this forum and read the rules.


----------

